# Really Worried - Question about trigger shot



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I would be grateful for any info as I am really worried that I have had my trigger shot too early.

I have 4 follicles on my right side (which is great for me as I only have one tube on this side). Two of them are just over 20mm and the other 2 are 18 x 12mm & 18 x 14mm. My LH surge test was negative today but was given my HCG trigger shot at 10:30am this morning and due to be basted at 2:30pm tomorrow.

I am worried as we didn't wait till I had my natural surge which I usually do get and that my eggs may not have matured enough....  Also do you think the timing is right as I am being basted 28hrs after trigger... REally want this to work this month as I have so many follicles on the right side.. and am feeling so anxious..  Had alot of CM this month too which is unusual for me and this is one of the reasons the nurse wanted me to trigger...  Any advise would be really appreciated


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lexi

the HCG trigger shot would help mature your eggs in orde to release them so your natural surge isn't needed. Sometimes it coincides but it doesn't matter if it doesn't.

Good luck with this cycle hun

xxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. If you ovulate at around 36 with HCG, wouldn't it make sense to bast at 36hrs though ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

it would make more sense to baste at 36 hrs post trigger but clinics all seem to differ as to how seriously they take the timing..there is some leeway as the sperm live for a while inside. if you're worried you could ask for it to be put back a few hours..dont know how co-operative your clinic are 

try not to worry hun, I'm sure it'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I was actually basted at less than 24 hours on the cycle where I got my BFP, we did have BMS the morning after just to be sure so we'll never know which batch of spermies did the job!


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am due to be basted today at 2:30pm but not had so much as a twinge on the side were my follicles are. I ALWAYS get pain around the time I should be ovulation but nothing at all today... Have left a message at the clinic to see what they will say. They must think I am so obsessed but this may be my last shot at it and want to have the best chance....


----------



## jen121 (May 16, 2006)

HI, THERE  
WE DUE TO GET BASTED ON FRI ON INJECTIONS OF 75 DOSE FOR 9 DAYS ONCE A DAY (PUREGON) WENT FOR SCAN ON 7TH DAY (TODAY) ONE FOLLICLE ON EACH SIDE ABOUT 14MM AND 12MM (IS THIS GOOD) GO ON THUR FOR ANOTHER SCAN THEN ON FRI. HAVING TWINGES ON BOTH SIDES AS I WOULD NORMALLY DO AND I AM AT MY PEAK OVAL TODAY. 
DON'T KNOW IF THIS INFO HELPS OR NOT.
JEN


----------

